# كيفية ارسال Gcode الي الميكروكنترولر



## فوزي73 (11 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اخواني 

كيف استطيع ان ارسل Gcode من الجهاز الكمبيوتر الي ميكروكنترولر ليتحكم في مكينة cnc صغير 
وشكرا


----------



## am123go (14 فبراير 2016)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي سؤالك غير واضح 
لعلك تقصد كيف يتم التحكم بالمكينه فهو يكون عن طريق البرامج التي تقراء الـ gcode من الكمبيوتر ثم تترجمه للمكينه عن طريق تحريك المحاور الخاصة بها للمكينة ومن هذه البرامج على سبيل المثال mack3
اما اذا كنت تقصد كيف تنفذ الرسم بعد رسمه فلابد اسخدام البرامج المخصصه لذالك مثل artcam cambam وغيرها التي تحول الرسم الى gcode
وبالتوفيق


----------



## mohamed_2011 (1 أبريل 2016)

متابع


----------

